# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  वेबसाइट, सर्वर व डोमेन की जानकारी।

## xman

*दोस्तों आज मैं इस सूत्र में आपको बताऊंगा की डोमेन, वेबसाइट व सर्वर क्या है ?
 ये कैसे काम करते है और इनका क्या खर्चा आता है ?*

----------


## xman

*दोस्तों डोमेन होता है वेबसाइट का नाम । जैसे www.hindivichar.com ये है डोमेन ।*

----------


## xman

*दोस्तों एक होता है sub-डोमेन* 
*जैसे www.forum.hindivichar.com या www.mobile.hindivichar.com* 
*एक डोमेन नेम के साथ अनलिमिटेड sub-डोमन फ्री मिलते है ।*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

अच्छी जानकारी है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Black Pearl

बहुत अच्छे, आप यहाँ थे? हम तो आपको आगरे में ढूंढ रहे थे, :250:

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढ़िया भाई उम्मीद है फोरम के सदस्यों को काफी जानकारी मिलेगी..........*

----------


## xman

*दोस्तों आज मैं आपको सर्वर के बारे में जानकारी दूंगा ।*

----------


## xman

*दोस्तों जिस तरह हमारे कंप्यूटर में डाटा स्टोर करने के लिए हार्ड डिस्क लगी होती है उसी तरह एक लाइव कंप्यूटर होता है जिसमे भी हार्ड डिस्क लगी होती है और वो कंप्यूटर हमेशा चालू रहता है और इन्टरनेट से कनेक्ट रहता है ।* 
*वो कंप्यूटर हमारे डाटा को लाइव रखता है उसे ही लाइव सर्वर कहते है । ये ऑनलाइन डाटा स्टोर करने का तरीका है ।* 
*वो कंप्यूटर हमारे कंप्यूटर से भिन्न होता है और उसकी डाटा स्टोर करने की क्षमता भी बहुत ज्यादा होती है । वो कंप्यूटर लेन के जरिये इन्टरनेट से जुड़ा रहता है ।*

----------


## xman

रैक सर्वर की एक फोटो

----------


## xman

वेबसर्वर के अंदर की फोटो

----------


## xman

सर्वर के पीछे की कुछ फोटो

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए पहले हमें वेब सर्वर पर जगह खरीदनी पड़ती है ।*

----------


## xman

*वेबसाइट के अनुसार हमें सर्वर भी अलग-अलग प्रकार के खरीदने पड़ते है ।*

----------


## xman

*वेबसर्वर को वेब होस्टिंग भी कहते है । इसके कई प्लान आते है । जैसे 1. Shared Hosting  2. VPS Hosting  3. Dedicted Server etc.*

----------


## xman

*Shared Hosting छोटी वेबसाइट के लिए है । जिस वेबसाइट पर रोजाना 1000 - 2000 विजिटर आते है उनके लिए है ।* *उस से ज्यादा विजिट वाली वेबसाइट के लिए VPS Hosting लेनी होती है । अगर विजिट्स 100,000 या उससे अधिक हो तो Dedicated server लेना होता है । *

----------


## xman

*हमारी वेबसाइट हिंदी विचार डॉट कॉम VPS होस्टिंग पर चल रही है जिसका खर्चा सालाना लगभग RS 45,000 आता है ।*

----------


## xman

*छोटी वेबसाइट ले लिए होस्टिंग का खर्चा सालाना लगभग RS 2500 आता है । इसमें डोमेन नेम का खर्चा अलग है ।*

----------


## xman

*डोमेन नेम और होस्टिंग के बाद साईट बनवाने का खर्च अलग आता है । अगर आपको साईट बनानी नहीं आती है तो आपको इसके भी पैसे खर्च करने पड़ेंगे । कई सॉफ्टवेर भी आते है जिसकी मदद से आप फ्री में साईट बना सकते है ।*

----------


## xman

*अपना फोरम वी-बुलेटिन पर चल रहा है ये फ्री में नहीं मिलता इसका हमें लाइसेंस खरीदना पड़ता है । इसकी कीमत RS 13,500 है ।*

----------


## xman

*हमारे फोरम का इस साल का खर्च डोमेन + होस्टिंग + सॉफ्टवेर मिलाकर लगभग Rs 59000 पड़ेगा ।*

----------


## xman

*अगर किसी मित्र को डोमन + होस्टिंग + साईट सॉफ्टवेर से जुडी कोई भी जानकारी चाहिए तो मुझसे पूछ सकता है ।* 
*आगे मैं आपको यहाँ पर साईट सॉफ्टवेर इनस्टॉल करने का तरीका भी बताऊंगा और होस्टिंग को कैसे सेटअप करते है ये भी बताऊंगा । *

----------


## xman

*एक बात मैं आप सब मित्रों को बता दूँ की वेबसाइट बनाना तो आसन है लेकिन उसे चलाना बहुत मुश्किल है । ये बात पाथ जी बहुत अच्छी तरह जानते है ।  बात सिर्फ पैसों की नहीं है फोरम को चलाना और सदस्यों को फोरम से जोड़े रखना बहुत ही मुश्किल काम है ।*

----------


## ASHOKKHANDELWAL

jankari ke liye thanks

----------


## vedant thakur

> *एक बात मैं आप सब मित्रों को बता दूँ की वेबसाइट बनाना तो आसन है लेकिन उसे चलाना बहुत मुश्किल है । ये बात पाथ जी बहुत अच्छी तरह जानते है ।  बात सिर्फ पैसों की नहीं है फोरम को चलाना और सदस्यों को फोरम से जोड़े रखना बहुत ही मुश्किल काम है ।*


क्या मुश्किल है जी  उन समस्याओं पर भी तनिक प्रकाश डालिए नियामक जी ...

----------


## Black Pearl

बेहतरीन जानकारी युक्त सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद, कृपया कुछ आगे बढ़ाएँ। होस्टिंग या डोमैन लेते वक्त क्या ध्यान में रखना चाहिए?
 कोई अच्छी होस्टिंग सर्विस recommend करें।

----------

